# Thomas Tompion



## Loob

I'm sad to report that Thomas Tompion, a stalwart of English Only and occasional poster in French/English, died suddenly last month. He was a kind, erudite man, with a taste for anecdotes and a wicked sense of humour. I'll miss him; I think a lot of people will.


----------



## kahroba

WordReference has lost one of its greatest members, a hidden treasure indeed. I had the honor to enjoy his comprehensive and vast knowledge of English language in many different areas for more than 14 years. I owe him very much. He answered all my private questions patiently and generously. I have mentioned his dear name, together with few other WR members, in my translation of John Dos Passos's USA trilogy.
I miss him very much.


----------



## velisarius

Thank you for telling us, Loob. I was afraid of that, since I hadn't seen any posts from Mr TT for some time. He was a cultivated man of many interests and talents, and he'll certainly be missed on English Only. Who is there to gently scold me now for my lazy use of cliches, sarcasm and Single Imagined Contexts? I learned a lot from him. May he rest in peace.


----------



## swift

This is such sad news, Mrs Loob. I know I enjoyed reading his posts whenever I was browsing the EO forum. May his loved ones find solace in the good memories. So long, Thomas.


----------



## natkretep

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. His posts have been gentle and considered and we communicated occasionally. Rest in peace, dear soul. (And thank you, Loob, for letting us know.)


----------



## Cagey

Thomas Tompion had joined WordReference shortly before I did. He felt like permanent part of WordReference. We still have his posts, but I'll miss him and his thoughtful and distinctive approach to language.


----------



## boozer

Oh, no! We were friends, actually.
    
Rest in peace, Mike!


----------



## ewie

'Mr T' was one of my favouritest regulars of English Only, and one with whom* I shared the most 'history'. There was no doubting his expertise, and though I often found myself disagreeing with his standpoint, his posts were always a pleasure to read ~ even the quotes from Shakespeare! But most of all I loved his many anecdotes, which were often scabrous but always _very_ funny.  I shall miss his presence here very much.

*In his honour I've used the word _whom_


----------



## danieleferrari

ewie said:


> But most of all I loved his many anecdotes


Not to mention his experience as an evacuee. So sorry to read this.


----------



## Trisia

Such sad news. Rest in peace.


----------



## entangledbank

Gentle, kind, and learned. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Oh no. I'm really upset by this. He was a good man and I will miss his contributions.


----------



## NickJunior

I am shocked and sadden to read about Mr. Thomas Tompion's sudden passing.  He will be missed.  He had provided many explanations to my English-language related questions over the years. The fact that he spent his time providing answers to people's questions shows that he was an awesome human being to everyone.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Sad news, he will be missed.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh damn!
Looks I have lived to the day when entering this good old forum once in a blue moon, I find myself faced with the news of the mates of the good old days passing on to the other side((


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I'd forgotten about this thread. Now I'm sad all over again.


----------



## pops91710

I am late to the party, but I too am saddened by his passing. He had great insight into the English language and wonderful contributions.


----------

